# [Essentials] Movies



## Veristical Blaze (Jan 19, 2009)

I fell from my chair when i saw there wasn't an Essentials topic for movies, so i decided too make one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Just say the best movie in your opinion or a movie you really enjoyed to watch!

_*WARNING!: *_Make your post readable and underline the Movie!!!!!!

_Second WARNING:_ I have a social life meaning i don't have time to update this minimum of once a day soo the list can become a bit old at sometime, maybe a moderator could help with editing the first post, this one, and help me with adding the movies.

Here is a way too say it:
Movie: 
Genre:  (what kind of movie for example Thriller)
Short Description:

F*ck the Form 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(People may still use it)

List of movies: - Votes:
Fight Club  - 2
The Wrestler - 1
Final Fantasy 7: Advent Children - 1
Kung Pow - 1
The Fast And The Furious: Tokyo Drift - 1
The Warriors - 1
Grindhouse - 1
Death Proof - 1
A Clockwork Orange - 1
Misery - 1
Little Nicky - 2
Halloween - 1
Pee Wees Big Adventure - 1
Home Alone 1 and 2 - 1
Kindergarten Cop - 1
The Dark Knight - 4
Wall-E - 2
Star Wars Episode IV - 1
The Titanic - 1
I Am Legend - 1
Happy Gilmore - 2
Billy Madison - 2
Monty Python and The Holy Grail - 3
Serenity -1
Ultraviolet - 1
Equilibrium - 1
300 - 1
Interstella 5555 - 1
Dogma - 1
Iron Man - 1
The Network - 1
The Usual Suspects - 1
Snatch - 1
Star wars IV,V,VI - 1
The Indiana Jones series - 1
Space Balls - 1
Grandma's Boy - 1
Strange Wilderness - 1
Labyrinth - 1
Pineapple Express - 1
Pump up the volume - 1
The Incredible Hulk - 1
Boiler Room - 1 
Rounders - 1
Resivoir Dogs - 1
Assassins - 1
Desperado - 1
Once upon a time in Mexico - 1
Transformers (80's cartoon) - 1
Transformers (the new one) - 1
the Goonies - 1
Life of Brian - 1
Sid and Nancy - 1
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind - 1
Final Destination - 1
Finding Neverland - 1
Lilo and Stitch - 1
The Matrix - 1
Pokemon: The First Movie - 1
Resident Evil 1 - 1
Resident Evil 2 -1
Rush Hour 1 - 1
Rush Hour 2 - 1
SAW I, II, III - 2
Shrek 1 - 1
Shrek 2 - 1
The Sixth Sense - 1
South Park: Bigger, Longer, and Uncut - 1
Spider-Man 1 - 1
Superbad - 1
Twilight - 1
Lord of The Rings(all three of them) - 1
Untraceable - 1

(List Updated till Post #16)


----------



## Defiance (Jan 19, 2009)

Movie: Star Wars Episode IV
Genre: Sc-Fi

Instant classic

Movie: BM: The Dark Knight
Genre: Action

Very good actors!  Shame that Heath Ledger died though...


----------



## War (Jan 20, 2009)

Too lazy to fill out the form, so:

Fight Club


----------



## kevenka (Jan 20, 2009)

the dark knight
Wall-E
Titanic
I am Legend


----------



## Filter (Jan 20, 2009)

Happy Gilmore
Billy Madison
Little Nicky


----------



## Moots (Jan 20, 2009)

You might want to maybe go by genre, because of the huge spectrum of movie tastes.

And also this won't work by vote if thats the way you go, just because of the timespan that movies have been in existance for.

I have movies on my essentials list that are almost 35 years old, the average age for people here is maybe 14-23

For instance, if I elected the move "The Network" I am going to say very few people here have seen it because it was made in the late 70's I believe, nor heard of it, but its a classic.

My List;

The Network
Happy Gilmore
Billy Madison
The Usual Suspects
Snatch
Fight Club
The original Star wars Trilogy
The Indiana Jones series.
Space Balls
Grandma's Boy (Essential for any stoners/gamers)
Strange Wilderness
Labyrinth
Pineapple Express
Pump up the volume
The Incredible Hulk 
Iron Man
Boiler Room
Rounders
Resivoir Dogs
Assassins
Desperado
Once upon a time in Mexico
Transformers (80's cartoon)
Transformers (the new one)

etc.

Thats just what I pulled oiff the top of my head in the last 5 minutes. I'll add more another time.


----------



## RubberRoo (Jan 20, 2009)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail
the Goonies
Life of Brian
Sid and Nancy

maybe more later...


----------



## Taza (Jan 20, 2009)

Monty Python and The Holy Grail
Serenity
Ultraviolet
Equilibrium
300
Interstella 5555
Dogma
Iron Man

And the two odd ones:
*censored* from Outer Space (the GNAA movie of choice)
Star Wreck: In the Pirkinning


----------



## matrix121391 (Jan 20, 2009)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Final Destination (just the first one)
Finding Neverland
Lilo and Stitch
The Matrix (just the first one)
Pokemon: The First Movie
Resident Evil 1 and 2
Rush Hour 1 and 2
SAW (First one only)
Shrek 1 and 2
The Sixth Sense
South Park: Bigger, Longer, and Uncut
Spider-Man (just the first one. Maybe number 2 as well...)
Superbad

Edit: I've noticed that I only seem to prefer the first two parts of trilogies. Might be an indication of movies going awry as it is prolonged.


----------



## Dwight (Jan 20, 2009)

WALL-E
Sorry but the form is too complicated.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 20, 2009)

In no particular order.

the warriors
grindhouse 
death proof
a clockwork orange 
misery
little nicky
Halloween
pee wees big adventure 
Home alone 1 and 2
kindergarten cop 
The dark knight

I'm to lazy to add genres or a description. I'll add to the list when I remember more movies.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 20, 2009)

Genre Sci Fi/Fuckin awesome

DUNE


and 


Genre Fantasy/Fuckin awesome
Hulk VS Thor and Wolverine 


3 to go


----------



## NDStemp (Jan 20, 2009)

Movie:The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
Genre: I dunno
Short Description: I'm too lazy...LOL


----------



## SoulAnger (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow this is interesting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Wrestler (As being a wrestling fan my self)
FF7: Advent Children
Kung Pow (Depends on the person if they like this one though)

Yeah and I'm lazy too. You should change the rules.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 20, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> Fight Club


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Jan 20, 2009)

U know what i vote too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Dark Knight
Twilight 
Lord of The Rings
Untraceable
SAW I,II,III

That were the best movies i have seen from different genre's


----------



## kevenka (Jan 20, 2009)

Lord of the Rings
Kung Fu Panda
Rush Hour Series
Matrix Series
Iron Man
Transformers the Movie(not cartoon)
Pokemon the First Movie


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 20, 2009)

Open Season
Santa Claus series


----------



## Satangel (Jan 20, 2009)

Lord of the Rings (all)
The Godfather (all)
Se7en
The Dark Knight
Saw 1
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
Fight Club
The Titanic
300


----------



## cepheus (Jan 21, 2009)

Forrest Gump.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 21, 2009)

I tried to resist posting but can't! So here goes...

A Clockwork Orange
Little Caesar
White Heat
Angels With Dirty Faces
Scarface (1932)
Scarface (1983)
Snatch
Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels
Goodfellas
Casino
Mean Streets
Chopper
The Wizard Of Oz
Star Wars 4:A New Hope (Original version only)
Star Wars 5:The Empire Strikes Back (Original version only)
Star Wars 6:The Return of the Jedi (Original version only)
Close Encounters of The Third Kind
Raiders of the Lost Ark
Caddyshack
Ghostbusters
Stripes
48 Hrs
Beverly Hills Cop
Porky's
The Matrix
The Jerk
Planet of the Apes (1968)
Battle for the Planet of the Apes
King Kong (1933)
Raging Bull
Night of the Living Dead (1968)
Dawn of the Dead (1977)
Day of the Dead (1985)
Last House on the Left
The Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1974)
Harvey
Its a Wonderful Life
Bill and Teds Excellent Adventure
Bill and Teds Bogus Journey
Terror At The Opera
Henryortrait of a Serial Killer
Once Upon a Time in America
High Plains Drifter
Once Upon A Time In China
Ip Man
Battle Royale
Sha Po Lang
Fists Of Legend
Fists Of Fury AKA The Chinese Connection
The Killer
The Thing
Friday The 13th Part 1
They Live
The Wicker Man (1973)
Violent Cop
Brother
Zatoichi
Blazing Saddles
High Anxiety
History of the World Part 1
Monty Pythons Quest for the Holy Grail
Monty Pythons The Meaning of Life
Menace II Society
Reservoir Dogs
Psycho (1960)
Vertigo
Cheech and Chong Up In Smoke
Superman The Movie
The Prodigal Son
The Exorcist
The Toxic Avenger
Cannibal Holocaust
The Evil Dead
Jason and the Argonauts
Die Hard
Die Hard With A Vengeance
Donnie Darko
Dogma

those are all the ones I can think of from looking at my DVD collection, if I can think of any more I'll add some.


----------



## gblock247 (Jan 21, 2009)

Dark Knight
LoTR: Trilogy
Iron Man
Pulp Fiction
Kill Bill 1 & 2
Clockwork Orange
Kung Fu Panda
The Incredibles
Wall-E
Disney's Cars


----------



## kevenka (Jan 22, 2009)

harry potter series
The persuit of happiness


----------



## Galacta (Jan 22, 2009)

Herr..

The Dark Knight
Kung-Fu Hustle
Blazing Saddles (LOL)
Ben Hur
Pirates Of the Caribbean: Curse of The Black Pearl.


----------



## TodayiSawMyHeroF (Jan 22, 2009)

Haha, theres only one movie thats epic enough to be deserved an essential.



EPIC MOVIE


----------



## MistahJelly (Jan 22, 2009)

Mystery Men.


----------



## m3rox (Jan 22, 2009)

Gran Torino
The Forbidden Kingdom


----------



## Issac (Jan 22, 2009)

Se7en
Fight Club
Zodiac
The Phantom of the Opera
Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind
science of sleep
lord of the rings: fellowship of the ring
lord of the rings: the two towers
lord of the rings: return of the king
1408

edit:
forgot these:

The pursuit of happyness (supposed to be spelled the wrong way)
Reign Over Me
Across the Universe


----------



## jaxxster (Jan 22, 2009)

Hmm, 

American History x
carltitos way
city of god
donnie brasco
casino
goodfellas
no country for old men
fargo
usual suspects
la confiendtal
in brugues
memento
pinochio
scarface
sexy beast
sin city
the departed
the illusionist
the shawshank redemption
psycho
dial m for murder
rear window


----------



## Digeman (Jan 22, 2009)

Just gonna mention all good movies that i can come up with atm. 

-Gladiator

-Equalibrium (or however that's spelled)            

-Memento

-In the name of the father

-My left foot

-The last mohikan

-The godfather trilogy

-Star wars sixogy? xD

-American psycho

-Rush hour 1 and 2, (3rd one sucked balls)

-The last samurai

-The matrix

There are soo many good movies and these are just a couple i could come up with, will post more when i figure out some more


----------



## Shakraka (Jan 22, 2009)

Children of Men. 

An excellently done movie. I can't believe it's not even on the list yet.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 23, 2009)

The Pirates of Penzance

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086112/


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 23, 2009)

The Dark Knight


----------



## phoenixtaku (Feb 3, 2009)

Pirates of the Carribean (All)
Star Wars (All)
Fight Club
Joe Dirt
Little Nicky
Happy Gilmore
Anchor Man
Superbad
Pineapple Express
Step Brothers
Harold and Kumar


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 3, 2009)

ClockWork Orange, pure masterpiece
Terminator trilogy, that's the movie that defines me
Class of Nuke'em High trilogy, best trash ever
The Toxic Avenger serial, second best trash ever
Mad Max trilogy, best post-apocalyptic movie serial ever
Saw serial, actually I only like first two, but I'm interested in what will happen in the end so..
The Nightmare on Elm Street serial, favorite horror serial, and personal favorite horror character
Predator 1&2, do I need to say anything?!
Alien serial, Giger kicks ass
Alien vs. Predator 1&2, especially the second one, with all human casualties
Ice Age 1&2, simply love the story
Swing Kids, great drama
Back to the Future trilogy, cult movie
Airheads, very funny, same as Detroit City
Detroit City,
Zoolander, my favorite from Ben Stiller (but I also liked his act in Volleyball)
Lord of the rings trilogy, I like the whole atmosphere in the movie
Matrix trilogy, amazing plot with great effects!


----------



## Wabsta (Feb 3, 2009)

Lord of the Rings trilogy
Sin City
Matrix trilogy
Sweeney Todd
Nightmare Before Christmas
Corpse Bride
Beetle Juice
Hostel 1+2
Planet Terror
Death Proof
Pulp Fiction
Battle Royale (just part 1)
Trainspotting
Saw 1+2
Edward Scissorhands (spelling?)
REC

Those are a few of my fav movies.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 3, 2009)

OH, and yeah, basically anything that Burton made!
Edward Scissorhands is my favorite
Nightmare Before Christmas
Corpse Bride
Beetlejuice
His Batmans
Mars Attacks
Sleepy Hollow
Pee-wee's Big Adventure

and few others


----------



## Noitora (Feb 3, 2009)

Wall-E
I am legend
Donnie Darko


----------



## kevenka (Feb 8, 2009)

serendipity- highly recommend you to watch this movie on valintines day  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Is someone updating this list?


----------



## ball2012003 (Feb 8, 2009)

the dark knight


----------



## kevenka (Feb 13, 2009)

slumdog millionaire


----------



## oliebol (Feb 27, 2009)

monsters inc.
wall-e
I am legend
Hellboy (1+2)
shrek (all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Spongebob the movie
Batman: the dark knight
Smoking Aces
The day after tomorrow
National Treasure
hancock


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 27, 2009)

A series of unfortunate events (Jim carrey is AWESOMESAUCE)
Iron man
All teh star warz! xD
Final Fantasy VII Advent Children
The Simpsons Movie
School of Rock ( Jack Black is AWESOMESAUCE TOO!)


----------



## Inferior_Design (Feb 27, 2009)

The Departed
A Clockwork Orange
Fight Club
Pulp Fiction
Star Wars Episodes IV, V, & VI ONLY
Old Boy
Indiana Jones I, II, & III
The Shawshank Redemption
Haggard (starring Bam Margera, Brandon Dicamillo, Ryan Dunn, Rake Yohn, & Raab Himself)
Jackass 1 & 2
My Neighbor Totoro
Howl's Moving Castle
Spirited Away
Princess Monoke


----------



## Satangel (Feb 27, 2009)

Hancock
The Notebook
The Last Samurai
Gladiator
In Bruges


----------



## layzieyez (Feb 27, 2009)

Irreversible

High Tension

Inside

Trouble Every Day


----------



## Samx (Mar 1, 2009)

- Harry Potter (I'm so excited for the 6th movie, cant wait!)

- Lord of the rings

- Pirates of the caribbean

- The tenth kingdom (to bad it wasn't a succes)

- Love actually

- War of the worlds

- National treasure

- Shrek

- Kung fu Panda

- Wall-e (The animations are amazing, well done pixar)


----------



## MrDillDough (May 23, 2009)

The Fast And Furious
Kung Fu Panda
Borat
Detonator
Wall-E


----------



## DarkRey (May 23, 2009)

Scary movie 1,2,3 
spiderman 1 
the dark knight 
police academy all of them 
Watchmen: the black frieda (can't remember the name, its a short movie)

and some others


----------

